# Looking for a special tool



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,

I am looking for a three foot steel ruler in 3/8", or 1:32 scale. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thank you.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't, but I can tell you what I did for my 7/8 scale metal ruler. I printed out a 7/8 ruler and glued it on. Sorry, I know you are not looking for that answer but just suggestion.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact denray, a member here on the forum. I have one of his aluminum 24 inch 1/20.3 ecales (ruler).


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Denray? He is one of the great model builders isn't he? 

Thanks, I will


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://therailscale.com/

Maybe I have the name wrong, but I thought he was on this site. He had a post earlier this year and that's when I ordered. The link is above.


----------

